

Counting Syllables and Detecting Rhyme in PHP (2012) - orangeduck
http://cdmckay.org/blog/2012/08/15/counting-syllables-and-detecting-rhyme-in-php/

======
languagehacker
A whole grip of work was needlessly done here because the author wasn't aware
of the Soundex, which PHP even has a native string function for:
[http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.soundex.php](http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.soundex.php)

Interesting to see the way the author attacks a problem entirely out of his
element, but as with anything, a little research ahead of time goes a long
way.

------
overload119
If anyone is interested in detecting rhymes in lyrics, I built a lyric
visualizer + analyzer a while ago.

[http://www.rappad.co/blueprints/1064](http://www.rappad.co/blueprints/1064)

It goes a couple steps further to try to use the information to determine a
"lyrical grade" of how poetic the song is.

